# Where to find Bullet coil cable in Canada?



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a Bullet coil cable in Canada? The cost to ship it from the states is ridiculous!
-thanks


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's the info for their Canadian distributor;

Yamaha Canada Music Ltd. 
135 Milner Ave.,
Toronto ON M1S 3R1 
Tel: (416) 298-1311
fax: (416) 292-0732
E-mail: [email protected]


Bounce them an email and see what happens... If anyone will know where to find them in Canada, I'd hope their distributor would.


----------



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

cool, thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The local Mom'n'Pop has them. They're good, but heavy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Trev Flint said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a Bullet coil cable in Canada? The cost to ship it from the states is ridiculous!
> -thanks


If you're just looking for a good quality coil cable and it doesn't have to be a Bullet, www.axeandyoushallreceive.com is now carrying the Lava coil cable and L&M carries the new Traynor coil cable. I just picked on eup. Great cable and not expensive.


----------



## Matsal535 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

UPDATE:

I found the Bullet Coil cable I was looking for from this Ebay dealer "supersoundmusic ". Just a great transaction! Shipping cost about $20 and it was lighting fast, only a couple days!
Great cable too!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

GearAlley.com carries them, too (though they're currently out of black).


----------

